# SSD - Sata 2 und Sata 3 großer unterschied?



## Aragon1701 (25. Juni 2011)

*SSD - Sata 2 und Sata 3 großer unterschied?*

Hi, ich will mir eine SSD kaufen, aber mein Mainboard (Asus Crosshair III Formula) hat keinen Sata 3 Anschluss. Macht das einen großen Unterschied? Könntet ihr mir da eine gute SSD empfehlen?

Danke.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD - Sata 2 und Sata 3 großer unterschied?*

Hi, les mal hier erste Seite:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-troubleshooting-und-begriffserklaerung.html


----------



## Aragon1701 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD - Sata 2 und Sata 3 großer unterschied?*

Okay, ich denke ich nehme mir jetzt entweder die Crucial M4 oder C300. Vom Preis her sind die ja gleich teuer. Welche der beiden sollte ich denn eher nehmen?


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD - Sata 2 und Sata 3 großer unterschied?*

Scheiss egal. Erst recht, weil du kein Sata 6gb/s hast. nimm einfach die, die dir am besten gefällt (farbe, form, name etc).
Ich kann dir allerdings nur die C300 empfehlen, weil ich noch keine m4 hatte.


----------



## k.meier (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD - Sata 2 und Sata 3 großer unterschied?*

Ein Post unterdir


----------



## Aragon1701 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD - Sata 2 und Sata 3 großer unterschied?*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Scheiss egal. Erst recht, weil du kein Sata 6gb/s hast. nimm einfach die, die dir am besten gefällt (farbe, form, name etc).
> Ich kann dir allerdings nur die C300 empfehlen, weil ich noch keine m4 hatte.



Aber so sind die doch schon gut oder?
So ein großer unterschied zu Sata 3 ist da nicht oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: SSD - Sata 2 und Sata 3 großer unterschied?*

Ob du sie jetzt am SATAII oder III betreibst macht nur bei Benchmarks einen Unterschied. Windows startet wenn es hoch kommt eine Sekunde schneller mit dem SATAIII Port mehr nicht, das garantiere ich dir. Du darfst nicht vergessen SATAII geht auch bis 300MB/s das reicht locker für jede SSD!

Und ja die Crucial C300/m4 sind mit der Intel 510 so ziemlich die besten SSD's auf dem Markt. Die Samsung 470 zählt da auch noch zu.


----------

